# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Kur babai mungon në familje

## PORTI_05

Kur babai mungon në familje
2011-07-20


Puna e nënës beqare është zanati më i vështirë në botë. Tensioni psikologjik që ndiejnë është i madh kur shtohet pesha e përgjegjësisë që një nënë duhet të përballojë e vetme. Ndonjëherë ka nga ato nëna që ndihmohen nga prindërit, motrat, vëllezërit dhe të afërmit, por ka të tjera që mbështeten vetëm te forcat e veta. Energjia që kërkohet është shumë e madhe. Të jesh nënë dhe të punosh në të njëjtën kohë është tepër e vështirë, edhe kur një grua ka burrin pranë. Kënaqësi e madhe, por edhe shumë përgjegjësi: të jesh një nënë e vetme është një detyrë mjaft e vështirë, ndoshta më e rënda që mund të ekzistojë.

Histori të përbashkëta

Ka nëna të divorcuara, të cilat kanë hedhur pas krahëve një lidhje të marrë fund mirë ose keq. Ka të tjera që, pasi kanë marrë vesh lajmin e shtatzënisë kanë vendosur ta çojnë deri në fund atë, të bindura për faktin se nuk do të kenë mbështetjen e babait të fëmijës. Femrat që kishin në dispozicion të ardhura të mjaftueshme, por që skishin gjetur njeriun e duhur, i janë drejtuar fekondimit artificial. Të gjitha këto nëna kanë kënaqësi të madhe të sjellin në jetë një fëmijë dhe të kujdesen për të, edhe pse vështirësitë janë të mëdha: shumë prej tyre vuajnë problemin financiar, vetminë dhe mospasjen e kohës së lirë. Sipas të dhënave të fundit të Institutit të Statistikave, në vendet europiane nënat e divorcuara me një fëmijë përbëjnë mbi 11 për qind të popullsisë.

Gjërat që duhen bërë

Pas punës një nënë nuk di se çfarë të bëjë më parë: të marrë fëmijën në shkollë, të bëjë pazarin, të shkojë në shtëpi që të ndihmojë fëmijën të bëjë detyrat, të gatuajë, të vendosë rrobat në lavatriçe për tu larë apo të pastrojë shtëpinë? Ajo e di se të gjitha punët presin atë, kështu që vendos të bëjë disa minuta pushim duke bërë një banjë me ujë të nxehtë. Pas gjithë kësaj sforcoje është normale të ndihet në ankth dhe e lodhur ose ti duket sikur është e izoluar. Mikeshat beqare, ose ato që mund të mbështeten te një shok të paktën bashkëpunues, sigurisht që kanë një jetë më të thjeshtë. E mira do të ishte që të kërkoni të ndërtoni një rrjet shpëtimi me të tjera mama beqare për të pasur ndihmë reciproke. Duhet të shihni me kujdes anën pozitive të gjendjes suaj familjare.

Gabimi që bëjnë mamatë e vetmuara është pikërisht fakti që nuk e vënë veten asnjëherë në vendin e fëmijëve. Nëse keni krijuar bindjen se ekzistoni vetëm për fëmijën, sigurisht që kjo nuk është një mënyrë e drejtë të jetuari. Nuk do të ishte keq që njëherë në javë për disa orë tia besonit fëmijën një dadoje, një mikes suaj, apo gjyshes, ndërsa ju shkoni disa orë në palestër apo bëni diçka tjetër për të hequr mendjen. Një nga gabimet e shpeshta që bëjnë mamatë e vetmuara është mënyra e të qenët prepotente dhe shumë e pranishme në jetën e fëmijës. Lërini fëmijët të bëjnë jetën e tyre, mos u bëni të bezdisshme. Përpiquni që edhe ju të viheni në kontakt me realitetin, mos u mbyllni si në guaskë. Kujtoni se fakti që fëmija juaj është duke u rritur vetëm nga një prind nuk do ta bëjë atë të mos ndihet i dëshiruar. Gjëja më e rëndësishme është të mos mbizotërojë dëshpërimi. Të gjesh një ekuilibër nuk është e lehtë, por jo e pamundur. Kur vajza jonë Eva ishte 15-muajshe, bashkëshorti im më la dhe iku jashtë shtetit me të dashurën e tij të re. Prindërit e mi jetojnë larg. Në atë periudhë ndihesha totalisht e pafuqishme për të përballuar e vetme jetën, tregon Meri. E kush nuk do të kishte ndier të njëjtën gjë? Për fat të mirë, sidomos gjatë periudhës së parë, më ndihmoi tezja e ish-bashkëshortit tim. Problemi më i madh pas parave ishte menaxhimi i kohës dhe organizimi. Për këtë gjë vendosa ta ndërgjegjësoja dhe ta vija para përgjegjësisë vajzën time. Nuk kishte asgjë të veçantë: do ti mësoja të vishej dhe të lahej vetë, të rregullonte krevatin, të bënte gati rrobat për ditën tjetër, të shtronte dhe të ngrinte tavolinën. Nëse divorci ose ndarja është e freskët, mos ia mohoni fëmijës prezencën e figurës atërore. Babai nuk do të jetë i përditshëm në familje, por ai vazhdon të jetë prindi i tij. Jo më pak i rëndësishëm është edhe kontributi në rritjen e fëmijës: një krizë financiare është gjëja e fundit nga e cila do të vuajnë

----------

